# For Chaunc!



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Chaunc, What is the status of the crappie bite...are they putting on the feed bag yet?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow, whe's the fry? I'll make that drive.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got these over here in PA.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice catch


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

I guess their do'in it! Thanks Chaunc


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Did you get out? We're still hammering them over here as of Friday. My brother Rich went out and put a bucket full of crappies and a few whitebass away for the freezer. Hope I can get a few more days before I put my boat away for the season in two weeks.


----------

